# W: Empire Knight bits H: more Empire bit to make up for it



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm trying to make an all cavalry (yes I know that sux this edition) Empire army all wearing the same uniform. To do it I need as many of the sunburst torsos and spartan style helm that I can get. (Blazing Suns theme can you tell?) Will gladly trade for other helms and torsos or work out other arangements. What about it, can the Heresy lot hook me up?


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

May i suggest that for the spartan helms you could use http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=868 ?


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I was going to start a reiksguard army and bought the models but never got around to making them as WoC came out and lured me away. So i have 4 boxes (32 models), of which like 2-4 models are assembled, the rest still sealed. Be glad to sell that set to you if you're interested


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm really trying to avoid buying full sets as I only need the two bits but what would you want for them?

Mason, those are some nice heads but not really what I'm after.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Off dicebucket, it would be $122, do it for like 80-90? Also, have you looked into this?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

No I hadn't. But it doesn't match what I already have.


----------

